# Partitioning SD card using Crochet build tool



## j4ck (Sep 21, 2017)

I'm trying to create an image using Crochet build tool. Without changing the default settings, the SD card is partitioned as the following:


```
root@bananapi:~ # df -h
Filesystem        Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/mmcsd0s2a    6.7G    2.7G    3.5G    43%    /
devfs             1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/mmcsd0s1      32M    496K     31M     2%    /boot/msdos
/dev/md0           29M     24K     26M     0%    /tmp
/dev/md1           14M     72K     13M     1%    /var/log
/dev/md2           11M    8.0K     10M     0%    /var/tmp
```

What option should I use to change the volume of partitions like /tmp? And how can I separate the portions?


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 22, 2017)

Crochet instructions are in the sample files.
https://github.com/freebsd/crochet/blob/master/config.sh.sample

```
# Takes a size argument (e.g., "768mb") and adds a swap file
# to the UFS partition of the indicated size. This also adds
# the appropriate rc.conf and fstab entries to use the swap file.
# The size argument is required. There are two optional arguments:
```


----------

